# More Jupiter 2 excitement!



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, it's not that exciting.....But I did make some more progress on my current J2 project. It's been mostly masking and painting, and a few mild mods along the way. One thing I did do, as I have been test fitting repeatedly as I paint and move along, is to modify the open ring just above the elevator in the roof soffit ring. I ran into some clearance problems last build, and just by adding the 1.5 mm piece of mylar for the viewport window, it caused more clearance problems. I ground down tha ring area on the roof to about half it's size, now I have lot's of room to work with and it isn't really noticeable at all. I also did some grinding inside the astrogator base to allow for clearance of some 2mm side lighting fiber optics, and an aluminum tube to hold a 3mm LED as well. 










This stuff is rubbery and hard to work with, but I think the underlighting effect will really look cool! (at least it does in my test fits) Yes I know, not true to the show, but I wanted to give it just a bit more..... I also figure if someone is going to lay out big bucks for the finished build, it better have some extra's to justify it! I also drilled out a few places like I did on my last build to run a few fibers up top, gives a nice look as well. 

Another decision I made this time is not to use Henry's door decals. Nice and easy as they are, I wanted everything painted this round, so LOT'S of masking. 


















I went with more of a darker olive green this time on the console and walls.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> Ok, it's not that exciting....


OK. I don't think my heart could take much more... Between you and the other current J2 builds!

But, with all seriousness set aside,... 

...will you make the little *baby* J2 spin in the dome? Or are those mods specifically for lighting purposes, only? Revlon makes a slow moving spin motor for their line of mascara. The little old lady at the make-up counter at Walgreens got a little leery of me hanging around the mascara display the other day. Especially when I nervously said " Oh, it's not for me, it's for my space ship". :tongue::tongue: 

:wave:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Ya' know, I was studying that the other night....That would be cool wouldn't it? And nobody has managed to do it yet..... Keep thinkin.....


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> OK. I don't think my heart could take much more... Between you and the other current J2 builds!
> 
> But, with all seriousness set aside,...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I think you could use just about any low speed motor, or at least only give it enough juice to run that way. Personally, I don't think I'll do it, but it would be fun. They make those little rotating units for kids suckers too, seen those? Or maybe an old "Sizzlers" motor or HO motor would work at low voltage?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I was being silly about the Walgreen's. The little old lady behind the counter didn't even need to call security!

It turns out the REAL product is called "Spinlash". I wanted to cannibalize the wand and steal the motor. Check it out: $14.95

http://www.spinlash.com/

I think it might work, with the right modeler.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Update 5/15*

Added so more paint and details...working on the decals.

Plugs on videos for our good friends at Paragrafix, TSDS, and The Fiber Optics Store! These folks are making our models greater!!! 

CLICK ON PHOTOS FOR VIDEO: (SORRY, I DID A LOUSY JOB ON VIDEO 2 FOCUSING!)













Lot's of masking and painting and decal placing! Having fun!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Tim, your J2 looks most awesome, sir. 
You Roc!


----------

